# Shrimp cleaning glass



## Womby (Jul 21, 2006)

^^^^^

Will shrip clean the tank walls or only plants and stuff


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I haven't seen my cherries doing any glass cleaning. But, they stay busy cleaning plants, the substrate, my sponge filter, etc.


----------



## Womby (Jul 21, 2006)

wow quick reply that was like some super fast ninja quickness:fencing:


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Some of mine stay in the glass for some time but I am not sure if they are cleanning or not. Amano shrimp tend to do this more than any of my other shrimp.

Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I have seen my Amano shrimp on the glass on occasions picking at stuff. But shrimp clean the gravel, wood and plants mostly.


----------

